# Keeping a dog outside while working.



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

How many of you have a good sized yard and leave your dog out there while you work and then bring them inside to be with the family before and after work? I haven't got a puppy yet and I was thinking about having a nice place to sleep in at night, such as my room or the garage connected to the house. Maybe a crate for at night too, and then having a kennel and giving her the run of the backyard for around 4-6 hours while we are away. Everyone's schedules in my family alter each day so this would only be for around 4 days a week. 

Crating for the same amount of time or letting her play in our fully fenced backyard? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

No, for several reasons. 

Number one reason (for me, personally) is safety. There are a lot of dangers in a backyard. Things from simple twigs and rocks that your dog (especially a puppy!) may want to play with and ingest, to crazier things, like psychos throwing poisoned meat in your yard, or even trying to steal your dog. Then there's the possibility of your dog escaping. And if you don't think that an adult GSD can scale a 5-6+ foot cement wall, you'd be dead wrong. 

Another big reason is that I live in Arizona. Half the year, it is far too hot to leave a dog outside here and expect them to be comfortable because the temperature climbs to 110 degrees and above on a regular basis.

I would rather my dog be in a crate in the house where I know he's safe than be outside (even in the cool months).


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

I usually leave my dog out in the garden, for about an average of 8 hours it's biiiiiig but it isn't completely closed off, but my house is isolated from main roads or other houses, he likes sleeping on the lawn in the shade but can do massive damage if he is bored! And he is just only 8 weeks old lol. so make sure to give him a lot of toys, food and plenty of water. Also, put them in a way where he can't spill any of them, because he will!

As for the crate, the first two nights (maybe up to a week) are going to be a pain if you don't put the crate next to you in the room because he will cry a lot. You need to decide whether you want him to be sleeping in the room with you or in another room..

If you decide in another room you must put the crate their and make him get use to it, the first couple of nights are going to be **** though, but he'll get use to it, the first 2 nights I slept a total of 3 hours


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I live in NZ and we don't have a lot of dangers here. No snakes spiders or crazy stuff like that. My fences are 1.8m high and we have a nice concrete dry space to put a kennel. It seems strange to me to keep a dog in a crate for hours on end when they can run and play outside for the same amount of time. My last dog slept inside and came in and out while we were at home. We took her to our bach at the beach every weekend as well. 
I just see a lot of people talking about crates and stuff. Weather here in NZ isn't so bad specially during summer and we are at the beach for months over Christmas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it's cultural. We're big into crates here in the U.S. People do steal dogs and there are all sorts of other dangers. That said, I wouldn't leave a puppy outside alone because there really are a lot of things they can get into (even little things like eating something they shouldn't or getting bored and digging out of the yard) but I did used to leave some of my adult dogs outside during the day (in my securely fenced yard in a safe neighborhood). They had access to shade, water, etc. and also the garage and beds in the garage. 

Neither of my gsds liked being outside by themselves! One would spend all of her time in the garage and the other barked the whole time. Therefore I started letting them stay in the house while I was gone and they were happier. My gsd Massie was often in the house alone for 10 hours and totally preferred that to being outside. My rottie mix would stay outside when I was at work and my gsd Basu would stay inside and both were happy.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When I was at flyball once, I got an angry call from a neighbor because a neighbor kid had unlatched our gate and let our dogs out and they were running around the neighborhood. 

And that's roughly 6 feet high, right? A bored, determined adult GSD would have little problem jumping that fence. 

Dangers lie in the least expected places. A piece of wood that your pup tries to swallow that might be a little too big for his throat. A few rocks that might be a little too big for his digestive tract to be able to push through. A small stick that splinters the wrong way in his stomach and punctures the stomach wall. A twig that may turn the wrong way in your pup's throat and choke him to death. A sting by a seemingly harmless bug (such as a bee?) that your pup may have an allergic reaction to that you're not there to take him to the vet because you're away while he goes into anaphylactic shock. 

As safe as my backyard may seem to my dog, there are a lot of dangers out there. I know he won't eat the sticks, but there's no telling when the neighbor kids are going to open the gate again. I don't know if some crazy person is going to want to sneak in the yard and take one of them for breeding (he'd be the only candidate, being the only intact one), or to use as a bait dog. I don't know if someone is a dog hater and will throw a meatball full of rat poison, or cheese full of nails in the backyard. 

You can obviously do whatever you wish, but I like having the piece of mind knowing that my dog is safe at home.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I think its generational as well as cultural. I'm here in the U.S. and I grew up with dogs outside. My dogs are indoor/outdoor, we have a dog door. I would never dream of leaving a dog crated all day. (except a puppy or a new dog while learning the rule)


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

The fence on one side is as high as the roof, so maybe I'll fix the back gate so it will be higher........ I just want to make sure the dog I get will be ok for 6 hours or so. There will be plenty of toys and exercise and obedience school. Every time I think I can do this, more doubt haha. I'm over analysing probably, I just want to fully think this through, make sure this is a good decision and not regret it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> When I was at flyball once, I got an angry call from a neighbor because a neighbor kid had unlatched our gate and let our dogs out and they were running around the neighborhood.
> 
> And that's roughly 6 feet high, right? A bored, determined adult GSD would have little problem jumping that fence.
> 
> ...


I'm from AZ lived there for 20+ years...my dogs lived outside just fine. They had shade and water and access to the house if they wanted it. 

Here in Nevada, my fence is 5 my gate is shorter than that.. My dogs don't go over. They have dug under, but we are double fenced so if they do get out of one another fence is stopping them. They love to chew sticks. We have rattle snakes and scorpions, coyotes and other wildlife too but that is life. I didn't coddle my kids either, they got tossed outside to play with the dogs. I keep liquid benadryl around in case anyone gets stung but its rare. One time when we were still in Arizona the dogs got sprayed by a skunk. Ugh. But they learned to stay away and never did that again. LOL I've pulled cholla needles off both kids and dogs. It is amazing how quickly they learn. I can't imagine trying to keep kids and dogs cooped up all the time. I just don't get it, I happen to think everyone needs sun, exercise and fresh air.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I have never heard of crate use before I came into this forum haha. The norm here in New Zealand is to keep your dog outside while you work and have plenty of love, exercise and sleep inside. Crating is such a strange notion for our small southern nation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I'm from AZ lived there for 20+ years...my dogs lived outside just fine. They had shade and water and access to the house if they wanted it.
> 
> Here in Nevada, my fence is 5 my gate is shorter than that.. My dogs don't go over. They have dug under, but we are double fenced so if they do get out of one another fence is stopping them. They love to chew sticks. We have rattle snakes and scorpions, coyotes and other wildlife too but that is life. I didn't coddle my kids either, they got tossed outside to play with the dogs. I keep liquid benadryl around in case anyone gets stung but its rare. One time when we were still in Arizona the dogs got sprayed by a skunk. Ugh. But they learned to stay away and never did that again. LOL I've pulled cholla needles off both kids and dogs. It is amazing how quickly they learn. I can't imagine trying to keep kids and dogs cooped up all the time. I just don't get it, I happen to think everyone needs sun, exercise and fresh air.


I just think of it this way... I wouldn't want to be outside while it's 115 (with shade and all the ice water I could drink or not), so I'm not going to do that to my dogs. 
Ozzy doesn't need to be in a crate when I'm not home, but I do keep him in my room with something to keep him occupied while I'm gone. He has access to water in there, too.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I just think of it this way... I wouldn't want to be outside while it's 115 (with shade and all the ice water I could drink or not), so I'm not going to do that to my dogs.
> Ozzy doesn't need to be in a crate when I'm not home, but I do keep him in my room with something to keep him occupied while I'm gone. He has access to water in there, too.


Oh and I love to be outside in the heat. My skin is ruined from it but I'm an Arizona girl through and through... Spent hours outside at swim meets, softball games etc. working in my yard... I'm not as fond of the snow but I still want to be outside. I hate being cooped up. Even in the dead of winter with snow on the ground I make sure that I go out with the dogs at least twice a day 20-30 min in the full yard, on top of whatever time they spend outside in their yard when I'm not home. I just got back from a trip down to Vegas to see my daughter. I planned an extra day while she was working just so I could lay in the sun by the pool.. It was heaven. I finally felt recharged after a long icky winter!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

KiwiWolf said:


> I have never heard of crate use before I came into this forum haha. The norm here in New Zealand is to keep your dog outside while you work and have plenty of love, exercise and sleep inside. Crating is such a strange notion for our small southern nation.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think its really the norm here either. Most people I know have dogs that live outside and they think I'm strange for letting mine in the house. This board doesn't really give an accurate view of the U.S. Most people here are either breeders, showers, or sports people and they are a lot different from your average pet owner.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't think its really the norm here either. Most people I know have dogs that live outside and they think I'm strange for letting mine in the house. This board doesn't really give an accurate view of the U.S. Most people here are either breeders, showers, or sports people and they are a lot different from your average pet owner.


Everyone I know, crazy dog people or not, let their dogs in the house and enjoy their pets as family.... Maybe I just know weird people.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it depends on where you live, here in Southern California there's a high rate of dogs being stolen for use as bait for fighting dogs. There's no way I'd ever take the chance of that happening to my dogs! I live in a decently sized city with a population of over one hundred thousand people, maybe if I lived out in the boonies things would be a little different but if I was working I wouldn't leave my dogs outside here.

My dogs want to be with me, they bark and whine if I leave them outside. And I'm not a breeder, show person or really a sport person though we do some herding as a fun hobby.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd never keep my dog outside with no place to escape inside if needed. I also felt bad leaving Mia in a crate while I was gone for work, but I'd prefer that to leaving them outside.
We have a designated 'dog room' that is reasonably large with a door that connects to our backyard, so she always has full access to a room inside and the yard. When we are home she has full access to the rest of the house.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Everyone I know, crazy dog people or not, let their dogs in the house and enjoy their pets as family.... Maybe I just know weird people.


I know a few who bring them in for bad weather and some who put out blankets and heat lamps and some who like me have indoor/outdoor dogs. I don't know anyone who crates other than the ladies I work with at rescue who have fosters and then they are only crated long enough to make sure they are not ill and get along with everyone. The rescue dogs are put outside in large pens during the day and brought to the inside kennels at night. The other rescue is all outdoors with just dog houses. They don't have an indoor area.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> I live in a decently sized city with a population of over one hundred thousand people, maybe if I lived out in the boonies things would be a little different but if I was working I wouldn't leave my dogs outside here.


In the 2010 census the population here was just over 5000. Most of us live on acreage. The nearest "big town" has about 50,000 and is 46 miles away.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> In the 2010 census the population here was just over 5000. Most of us live on acreage. The nearest "big town" has about 50,000 and is 46 miles away.


Maybe that's the factor. 
I live in a city with approximately 450,000 people. (Crazy ones, at that).


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm going to be faced with that in a few weeks. I am in the process of putting up a 36' by 12' by 6' high kennel to leave the dog out while I am at work. I work 3-12 hour days (which happened after I got the puppy) so I have little choice. Doggy day care is not really an option because of my hours and family does not want to take care of him for the next five years, lol. 

The kennel is sturdy, not a Tractor Supply kennel, and will have a fenced top. I'll put a dog house in there for him and a ton of toys. The neighbors will be great about watching him so that is someone strange is around they will come out and speak up. 

I see pros and cons to each way for sure. He is in the crate now for about 7 hours until my brother comes and lets him out for a spell. Then when I get home I let him out (also a good long rompt before I got to work) but....on these nice days I would think he would rather be outside. I dunno

To answer your question though...I would never leave him outside in the yard all day unless it had a roof on it. My boy is only 7 months old and scaled a 5 foot fence like it was nothing. I do not let him out in the yard alone and even when I am out there...if he sees a white furry anything he is in drive.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think there's a big difference in leaving an adult dog outside and a puppy. Just last night I asked my husband, "how can anyone leave a puppy outside in the yard and it live???" That's because every time we go outside, I spend the WHOLE time (other than potty time) taking things out of his mouth. Rocks, twigs, pine cones, dirt clods, anything and everything is fair game. I let him play with grass, but remove everything else. 

I cannot imagine the danger he could cause to himself with eating some of that (he's hugely food motivated) while alone.

Umm no.

I doubt I will leave him out as an adult either, though. GSDs are very ... determined and innovative if they decide to leave their yard. Not taking a chance.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I cannot imagine how dogs have survived millions of years without human supervision and how Coyote, Wolf and Dog Packs survive in the wild either.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

KiwiWolf said:


> I live in NZ and we don't have a lot of dangers here. No snakes spiders or crazy stuff like that. My fences are 1.8m high and we have a nice concrete dry space to put a kennel. It seems strange to me to keep a dog in a crate for hours on end when they can run and play outside for the same amount of time. My last dog slept inside and came in and out while we were at home. We took her to our bach at the beach every weekend as well.
> I just see a lot of people talking about crates and stuff. Weather here in NZ isn't so bad specially during summer and we are at the beach for months over Christmas.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in Australia and mine live outside - they get to come in when I'm home and have the run of the house on the weekends but while I'm at work they're in the backyard 
When Hex was a puppy for the first couple of month he came to work with me and spent most of his time in a crate/xpen setup. But as soon as he was big enough not to fit through the ring lock fencing he stayed home with the adult GSD  
I do have a secure under cover dog run that I can lock them up in as well as plenty of beds and a couple of Kennels.
It gets pretty hot here but we don't have Aircon so I think the dogs are better of outside than inside in summer. (that and I know they'd trash the house as they've never been trained to be indoor dogs)

Perhaps look at a secure dog run setup - they are so handy even when the puppy is grown!! And much bigger than a crate I honestly could not have a dog in a crate all day I'd feel horrible. It was bad enough when Hex had to be crated for a few months after his surgery.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I cannot imagine how dogs have survived millions of years without human supervision and how Coyote, Wolf and Dog Packs survive in the wild either.


 

:thumbup: My Working/sport whatever you want to call them dogs are outside during the day. They need to be able to work in the heat so they need to be acclimated to it. It's amazing just how resilient dogs and people are and how much their bodies adjust to their surroundings. 


OP- I wouldn't leave a puppy free to run the yard while gone. I have no problem leaving a puppy outside during the day but it should be kept in a run or a small enclosure where you can control the space and what's in it.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I haven't read all the responses yet..going back through them...but my first reaction is almost panic attack like when I see dogs being left outside for that long without supervision. Even in the best laid out protective areas I can find the one thing in my brain that COULD go wrong.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

...also just another 2 cents ..unless you are 100% sure your dog doesn't bark the whole time you are gone please don't do this unless you are miles away from your nearest neighbor. I live in a nice housing addition with 1 and 1/2 acres in each yard. My best friend who lives behind me is blessed to have a neighbor ( that was sarcasm) who leaves their dog out almost 24/ 7 ... the dog barks the WHOLE time she's out. They take her in the house for maybe 1/2 hour a day. Bestie is not a pot stirrer so she won't call the sheriff. ..if I had to listen to that all day long..I'd be calling. That's just not responsible pet ownership.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> I think there's a big difference in leaving an adult dog outside and a puppy. Just last night I asked my husband, "how can anyone leave a puppy outside in the yard and it live???" That's because every time we go outside, I spend the WHOLE time (other than potty time) taking things out of his mouth. Rocks, twigs, pine cones, dirt clods, anything and everything is fair game. I let him play with grass, but remove everything else.
> 
> I cannot imagine the danger he could cause to himself with eating some of that (he's hugely food motivated) while alone.
> 
> ...


:shrug: we have rocks, twigs, pine cones, dirt clods, rabbits, quail, lizards.... I wear them out before, make sure all the dog poo is picked up in there yard and they are fine. They have toys, water, and a dog door to come inside. Where they have a whole entire house of stuff they could chew but they don't at least not since we passed the butthead puppy stage. The thing I most worried about when they were puppies is we have large birds of prey around here. Red Tail Hawks, Great Horned Owls, There is even a pair of Bald Eagles nesting over at the lake.. But Buddy my old male just boof's and they stay away. a hawk got one of my neighbors puppies but it was a really little puppy and she didn't have a big dog on guard duty.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I think that it really is a cultural thing and that there is not right answer. 

Personally I would never leave my dog outside when I was gone. But I live in Houston, Tx where it will be around 100 most of the summer and extremely humid. When Jade was little she was in her crate while we were gone for the day. The older (and more trustworthy) she got the more freedom she has. Now she has free roam of the kitchen, dining room, and living room while we are gone. She just sleeps in her open crate all day anyway. When I get home we play in the backyard and go on walks and do some obedience. I will sometimes leave her outside in the yard to play if I need to do something like vacuum, but after about 5 minutes she is at the backdoor barking to be let back inside. Honestly I don't think that she would enjoy being outside all day long and I know what she would get into trouble and bark and annoy the neighbors. I don't think her life has been negatively impacted at all by not being aloud to play outside during the day. 

But again, it really is a cultural and personal thing and you just have to do what you think will work best for you and your puppy.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I think its generational as well as cultural. I'm here in the U.S. and I grew up with dogs outside. My dogs are indoor/outdoor, we have a dog door. I would never dream of leaving a dog crated all day. (except a puppy or a new dog while learning the rule)


I think you are right. 
I don't know anyone personally who uses a crate. Anyone who saw/heard that I was using a crate for Knuckles thought I was bats*&t crazy. _Leave him in the garage... there's a dog door so he can get outside._ That was what I heard mostly. I never did that because he likes to drag things from the garage out to the backyard (strange habit of his). I also know many people who believe dogs belong outside and never inside. To each their own. 
I personally would LOVE to leave them outside while we are gone, but it's just not feasible. I have barkers, so the neighbors would not like me very much. I know they both would love to just lay in the sun all day (or snow in the winter) but I just can't do it, so in the house they stay with free run to watch out the windows and/or lay on our bed or the couch.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

KiwiWolf said:


> How many of you have a good sized yard and leave your dog out there while you work and then bring them inside to be with the family before and after work? I haven't got a puppy yet and I was thinking about having a nice place to sleep in at night, such as my room or the garage connected to the house. Maybe a crate for at night too, and then having a kennel and giving her the run of the backyard for around 4-6 hours while we are away. Everyone's schedules in my family alter each day so this would only be for around 4 days a week.
> 
> Crating for the same amount of time or letting her play in our fully fenced backyard?
> 
> ...


This was our very first plan before we got a puppy as well. We wanted to build a good size kennel outdoor so he can run around and the kennel will provide shed and prevent others from stealing him. We end up didn't do this because the puppy can't be outside in high wind (where I live) in that extended period of time. So we built the kennel inside the house instead. He will stay in there while we are out at work so if there is an accident it will be contained. Unfortunately, this method (for us) did not help with his potty training. So we got rid of it in a couple of week and use crate. 

I guess the best way is to come up with some plan and alter it as you get to know your puppy more. Some method may work for other puppies but doesn't work with yours. My dog is now five months and can roam around in the house with a doggie door to go potty outside. But in the pass 3 months we have been changing method left and right. It just never seem to be enough of "puppy proofing". Thank god they are so smart and learn very quick. :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

lyssa62 said:


> ...also just another 2 cents ..unless you are 100% sure your dog doesn't bark the whole time you are gone please don't do this unless you are miles away from your nearest neighbor. I live in a nice housing addition with 1 and 1/2 acres in each yard. My best friend who lives behind me is blessed to have a neighbor ( that was sarcasm) who leaves their dog out almost 24/ 7 ... the dog barks the WHOLE time she's out. They take her in the house for maybe 1/2 hour a day. Bestie is not a pot stirrer so she won't call the sheriff. ..if I had to listen to that all day long..I'd be calling. That's just not responsible pet ownership.


This is why I don't live in town. :rolleyes2: 

Neighbors not usually a problem. 

Back:










Side: 










Front:



















Oh and dog yard fence which is well within our other fence that you can't see behind the trees.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Linck said:


> I guess the best way is to come up with some plan and alter it as you get to know your puppy more. Some method may work for other puppies but doesn't work with yours. My dog is now five months and can roam around in the house with a doggie door to go potty outside. But in the pass 3 months we have been changing method left and right. It just never seem to be enough of "puppy proofing". Thank god they are so smart and learn very quick. :wub:


Exactly! 

Mine is almost 2 yrs old and I'm still puppy proofing! :wild:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't leave my dogs outside unattended (meaning when nobody is home to respond to any possible problem) for two reasons. 1) I don't think it is fair to my neighbors to have to listen to my dog bark and bark and bark for hours because nobody is home to bring them in. 2) Escapes happen. If someone is home, the chances are better that it will be noticed and responded to, as opposed to nobody being home and nobody responding until the dog has been gone for hours. 

Now, if I didn't have any neighbors? And a completely enclosed kennel run (concrete pad and a topper)? Different story. I would use an outdoor kennel in that instance.
Sheilah


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

All my GSD's were inside dogs with the run of the house. Couch, bed etc.....

I never left any of them in my yard when I wasn't home. To paranoid somehow they could get out. My yard is completely 6 wood fenced in great shape. I think there were only 2 or 3 times when I left Kaos (RIP) outside alone not being home. But it was inside a 10 X 20 foot 6 foot high chain link kennel inside my back yard. That was mainly used for when I was doing yard work, car work, doing something to the house to keep him safe from the power equiptment......


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Abby142 said:


> I think that it really is a cultural thing and that there is not right answer.
> ...............
> But again, it really is a cultural and personal thing and you just have to do what you think will work best for you and your puppy.


I'm glad you said that. Unfortunately, there are a number of people on this forum whose view on outside dogs is akin to that of religious zealots. This topic has been discussed on this board for the last 10 years and it will never be resolved because there is really no right or wrong answer...the appropriate answer is....it depends.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

My dogs sleep inside on the sofa while I'm at work. They only get up to bark at the UPS man. I'm sure if they were outside they'd be barking at all sorts of things. But what worries me the most, is the possibility of theft. There is a lot of dog theft in the States.

Once, I left my very first dog outside while I ran to Home Depot. As I drove off I wondered if he was going to be okay, so I never did it again.

And another thing here, and it just happened to a dog my friend sold to a neighbor. It got eaten by a pack of coyotes.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I work from home and my dog is outside all day except for morning and evening in a fenced in area that is part of the back yard but not the entire back yard.

When he was smaller I kept him crated inside when I could not watch him but we got down some ground rules (like not to eat the deck) by about 6 months and he was outside for the most part. In my case it is to keep him acclimatized to the climate for working outside.

I posted some pictures of our "dog" yard area in this thread. He gets the upper fence unsupervised. I am actually going to tighten in a little bit and gate off the "run" section so if he escapes his "fence" it will just put him in the bigger fence. But I monitor for behaviors that would indicate. Normally he is parading around with Jolly balls, in his pool, or keeping an eye on me from the deck.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/262945-azaleas-dogs.html#post3649634


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have two dogs that have the run of the back yard while I'm at work. I have one dog that is crated in the house. I have one dog that is kenneled in the back yard. When I'm home I'll have some in the house, some in the yard. I spend a great deal of time outside when I'm not working. Two of my dogs are always with me outside. 

I don't leave a young pup alone in the back yard and will remain crated during the day. They earn the right for freedom. 

I have a large back yard with a large oak tree for shade. I have a covered back porch with an attic fan hubby converted that we'll leave on when it's really hot. My back yard fence has a live hot wire on top. I also have two horse troughs that I put in the back yard, as two of my dogs are water babies. I have two sources of fresh water for drinking (besides the troughs as they get dirty quickly). 

Because we live in the country, I don't have people walking by by yard etc. When my dogs do bark, my neighbors will come out to see what they are barking at.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do. My dog doesn't bark so he can't annoy anyone or alert people that he's there, and there's no way he can jump the fence. It's a much better solution than crating, which makes him go crazy and just all around miserable.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried leaving mine out and she ate everything. She's pretty destructive when she's bored, prior exercise or not. She's an angel in the crate, so until she matures a bit that's where she'll stay. My lab I'd consider leaving out in the yard, but I'd rather have them both inside where I know nobody can hurt/steal them and they can't injure themselves as easily.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 26, 2007)

Lot's of variables here and not right or wrong answer. 

Proximity to neighbors
Fence and whether or not it can be locked
Heat 
Propensity to bark (the dog, not you)
Crime rate
Shade
What do your neighbors think

I started out crating. When they get older, they go in a closed garage and can run around in there. Just haven't personally been comfortable leaving outside even though we have a six foot steel fence that is locked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

KiwiWolf said:


> How many of you have a good sized yard and leave your dog out there while you work and then bring them inside to be with the family before and after work? I haven't got a puppy yet and I was thinking about having a nice place to sleep in at night, such as my room or the garage connected to the house. Maybe a crate for at night too, and then having a kennel and giving her the run of the backyard for around 4-6 hours while we are away. Everyone's schedules in my family alter each day so this would only be for around 4 days a week.
> 
> Crating for the same amount of time or letting her play in our fully fenced backyard?
> 
> ...


I leave my dogs in large box stalls during the day while I work, I leave my home at 6:00am and return at 7:30pm, I work 4 days a week, I will not leave my dogs crated that long, I would feel horrible if they had to pee or poop or barf. I much prefer knowing they can stretch their legs and drink water if they desire. I also have a very nice kennel system for 6 dogs, it's fully cemented and covered with heavy gauge chain link, but I like the larger box stalls best, my dogs do come in the house when Im home and sleep inside as well, I find that dogs adapt to a routine very easily and adjust very well, I have a 5 month old puppy that automatically runs to her day stall in the morning when I start mixing up her breakfast, she knows she's going to get her kibble , bacon strip and bones to play with and is a very happy healthy puppy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate your dog when you're not home and have someone
come in to give him breaks. at night crate him. my dog's crate
was in the livingroom. i wouldn't leave my dog in the yard or
the garage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a German Sheppard is nowhere near as beautiful as a German Shepherd.



jcallenaz said:


> I have spent the last 3 years working on a dog theft. i can tell you that over 5400 dogs are stolen a day, yes a day in the US. as much of a pain in the neck it is, i would keep gates locked at all time. people have gone from stealing copper and aluminum to stealing dogs. A dog is worth $200 to $600 to a lab around your town, no questions asked. People also resell stolen dogs, and also use them a bait dogs for dog fighting. People are not aware of this, and most don't really care until it happens to them.
> 
> >>>>> I have used a German Sheppard on the front of my packaging because my grandfather use to raise GS's and use to show them and breed them. they are beautiful dogs, just keep them safe. <<<<<
> 
> Jim Allen


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jcallenaz said:


> I have spent the last 3 years working on a dog theft. i can tell you that over 5400 dogs are stolen a day, yes a day in the US. as much of a pain in the neck it is, i would keep gates locked at all time. people have gone from stealing copper and aluminum to stealing dogs. A dog is worth $200 to $600 to a lab around your town, no questions asked. People also resell stolen dogs, and also use them a bait dogs for dog fighting. People are not aware of this, and most don't really care until it happens to them. I have used a German Sheppard on the front of my packaging because my grandfather use to raise GS's and use to show them and breed them. they are beautiful dogs, just keep them safe. Jim Allen


Urban legend. I don't know of one lab anywhere that would pay 200 - 600 for a dog. In fact most animals used in testing are breed specifically for testing.

American Association for Laboratory Animal Science


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Whatever you decide to do, keep in mind (as others have mentioned) that an adult GSD can EASILY get over a 6ft fence. Kai jumped mine within the first two days I had him-and he was weak and not feeling well. He was waiting for me on the front stoop, and ran up to greet me when I pulled up to the house. I had a panic attack and couldn't believe it. I've never had any issues with dogs getting out of a 6ft'er, but to a GSD it's child's play. GSDs are very social and loyal dogs, and they want to be wherever YOU are..I know he only jumped it to come looking for me, but I can't say he wouldn't jump it again to go after a deer,coyote,rabbit, etc. So just keep that in mind..they are notorious fence climbers!


----------

